# Problema en tv sharp



## ilpancho (Feb 5, 2007)

Saludos, la función de control remoto de mi tv sharp de un dia para otro dejó de funcionar el control remoto sirve en otras tvs por lo que lo descarté. Cuando desarmé el tv me di cuenta que el led de la parte frontal estaba dañado,  no sé que lo puede haber averiado,  reemplacé el led   y todavia la tv  continúa sin responder al control remoto.  Alguien tiene alguna idea de lo que puede estar dañado. Como saber si el receptor infrarrojo esta malo por ejemplo.  Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Gerardo Sánchez (Feb 10, 2007)

El consejo es que deberias descartar el Rx si le esta llegando el voltaje adecuado , puesto que imagino, que manualmente puedes realizar los cambios de canales y volumen. Sigue las pistas desde el receptor hasta el procesador y verifica los componentes. Suerte


----------



## ilpancho (Feb 11, 2007)

Gracias por responder,  si puedo ajustar manualmente el volumen y el canal. ¿Cuanto voltaje aproximadamente le debe llegar al Rx?  No tiene nada marcado el receptor, se ha borrado el serial por lo que no tengo el datasheet.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 12, 2007)

Si tienes un tester con indicador de niveles logicos (pitido) te sera facil comprobar si funciona correctamente. Debe oirse el ruido cuando cambias de canal y silencio con algun espureo en reposo. "Puede que tambien funcione con la funcion pitido de las resistencias pero ya depende del tester"

Funcionan a 5V una a masa, otra de datos y finalmente la alimentacion que si sigues las pistas va a aparar a un condensador electrolitico pequeno.

Yo me encontre uno que siempre estava recibiendo (ruidoso) con lo que fallaba el mando.

Si tienes algun trasto por ahi con funcione lo puedes acoplar facilmente ya que son standard, lo unico que varia son las patillasy la forma.

Antes de desoldarlo averigua donde  va la masa y el positivo y por descartes solo queda la de datos, asi de agorras unos dineritos.


----------

